# Job wanted.



## italianmoments (Aug 13, 2012)

Finnish by birth, but resident in Italy for 27 years. After 26 years in Rome have moved to Lucca in May 2011 and now I'm looking for an occupation in Lucca or the surrounding area. I have 20 years experience in real estate and holiday rentals, very good organizational skills, hard working and quick, languages written and spoken Italian, English, Finnish and Swedish. Part-/full-time or some form of collaboration are all interesting. Looking forward to hearing some news.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

italianmoments said:


> Finnish by birth, but resident in Italy for 27 years. After 26 years in Rome have moved to Lucca in May 2011 and now I'm looking for an occupation in Lucca or the surrounding area. I have 20 years experience in real estate and holiday rentals, very good organizational skills, hard working and quick, languages written and spoken Italian, English, Finnish and Swedish. Part-/full-time or some form of collaboration are all interesting. Looking forward to hearing some news.


hi

this isn't really a 'jobs' forum - but maybe someone local can suggest an online or other resource to help your search?


----------



## Falcio (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh, if that's the kind of job you're looking for, it shouldn't be hard to find, even though you'd probably prefer to search around Florence, rather than Lucca, as there will be better and more opportunities.
Still, if you don't want to move, I'm sure that even Lucca has a more than satisfactory market.
Getting this kind of job is pretty easy even for first timers, but with your experience, you can probably find something pretty well paying.


----------



## TheBigAristotle (Jul 23, 2012)

italianmoments said:


> Finnish by birth, but resident in Italy for 27 years. After 26 years in Rome have moved to Lucca in May 2011 and now I'm looking for an occupation in Lucca or the surrounding area. I have 20 years experience in real estate and holiday rentals, very good organizational skills, hard working and quick, languages written and spoken Italian, English, Finnish and Swedish. Part-/full-time or some form of collaboration are all interesting. Looking forward to hearing some news.


If you are open to limited part time work, contact me directly; I am not sure about the city of Lucca though.


----------

